# Px4 Bulging Primers



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone with a PX4 examined their spent cartridges and found the primers bulging around the firing pin strike?








It looks to me like the firing pin hole in has been chamfered intentionally to cause this effect. I have sent the pics to beretta to see what they have to say, but that was last week and i have not received a reply yet. (they must all be at the olympics 

************************************************ UPDATE**************************
I put a call in to 1800beretta today and talked with a Tony technical assistance. He stated that they do place a chamfer around the firing pin 
and that this is normal. Thanks for the in put great bunch on this forum!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The one I had did not do that.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like high preasure sign maybe. Is the web bulging any? Are you having any trouble with extraction? I shoot lead and copper in two different guns and my primers do not look like that. Let us know what they say if anything.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

You may be waiting awhile for an answer from Beretta, when I wrote them about markings on my 92FS it was at least 3 months before I heard back from them. Your question is a bit more pressing so you might here back sooner, good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

New gun? Used gun? Who had their hands on it, prior to you?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

reloads? or factory?

Zhur


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If its important, never rely on any company for e-mail. Call them.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

High pressure is the issue that i was concerned with, i use to reload years ago and have not lost the habit of examining my casings... These ARE factory cartridges UMC 115gr and Blazer 115gr. I also have tried Winchester 115gr same results but not as pronounced. The pistol is new.







Shipwreck is yours a .40 or 9mm? Hum... it shrunk my pic. may need to 
right click and save it then blow it up in a picture veiwing program to see the chamfering I am talking about. 
Thanks for the input folks!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Check your extractor, with the slide off the gun, place a round under the extractor and press it against the breach face. Does it have any play between the extractor and the case head? If so, your extractor may be the issue. If it's too long, or basically not interfacing with the round, perhaps it's separating a little as the pressure drops off. I've heard of blown primers when an extractor completely fails, and this is the only thing I can think of. Being that you used 3 different brands of ammo, it is unlikely that it is the cause. 

Have you been shooting lead in the barrel? Is there any excessive leading that may lead to overpressure?

Let us know.

Zhur


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine was a 40 - I sold it (actually, I have the $, and am waiting for the guy to make the 3 hour drive to come pick it up).

But, I always look at the casings after I shoot any of my guns after seeing people report this issue over the years with various makes and models.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Zhur, 250 rounds of 115gr fmj is the only thing i have ran throught it. I have cleaned the pistol after every session. I knocked the primer of of a 
spent case and put it under the extractor.. it has a rocking motion on 
an up and down axis (grips-sights) but with the barrel slid down over the case everything feels and looks tight.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

I put a call in to 1800beretta today and talked with a Tony technical assistance. He stated that they do place a chamfer around the firing pin 
and that this is normal. Thanks for the in put great bunch on this forum!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you. Now go have some fun with your new pistol. :smt1099


----------

